# Extreme Eating for MASS!!



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

This written by JohnnyB...great article..

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Bodybuilders are constantly in search of substances that will increase anabolism. We take our creatine, glutamine, pyruvate, and a host of other nutritional supplements in our quest for more muscle. Bodybuilders who choose to go the "enhanced" route are always searching for the anabolic drug that will take their physique to the next level. With all of the means at our disposal to increase muscular bodyweight, one simple fact often gets overlooked. Food is the most anabolic substance we can put in our bodies.

What separates pro-bodybuilders from the rest of us? I know that people like to engage in discussions about aesthetics, muscle maturity, and symmetry. However, it's painfully obvious that the primary difference is muscular size. It's amusing for me to hear competitors talk about how great their symmetry is despite the fact that they don't have enough muscle to win a local qualifier. Muscular size is the primary indicator of success in bodybuilding competition. With regular certainty, the largest man on stage wins the show.

Over the past several years, there has been a push inside the supplement industry towards low-calories mass building. We've seen "lean-mass" products appear on the market, with all of the major supplements companies like Met-RX and EAS advocating their MRP's as a way to add lean tissue without gaining additional fat. It is no longer en vogue to bulk-up in the off-season, the industry line that is touted in the magazines these days is that athletes rarely stray too far from their contest bodyweights. With the advent of these new nutritional technologies, it is now possible to be both massively muscled and lean at all times. Horse****!!!

The truth is that the pictures seen in the various bodybuilding publications are all taken immediately before or after contests. It is not uncommon to see a bodybuilder put on 20+ lbs the day after a contest! Most bodybuilding aficionados don't have the slightest idea of what these athletes look like 95% of the year. It's mistakenly assumed that these guys always look fairly lean and chiseled. Nothing could be further from the truth.

By attempting to stay lean year-round, you are sabotaging your goals to become as muscular as humanly possible. Athletes who constantly chase more muscle while worrying about body fat levels will never gain the muscle they need to achieve their goals. Let's consider this question: Which is harder to build, fat or muscle? Obviously, muscle. Next question. Which is easier to lose, fat or muscle? For those of you that said muscle, sorry, wrong answer, thanks for playing. Once muscle is built it's a fairly easy proposition to maintain it while dieting off body fat.

I honestly can't fault anyone for following these "lean mass" programs. Being bloated and fat in the off-season isn't any fun. If any of you have had the chance to see Lee Priest in the off-season, you'll know what I mean. The man is nearly unrecognizable from the contest and ad pictures we constantly see in the various publications. Lee doesn't get just a little heavy, he gets fat. It don't think he would be offended if I say he looks like a lop of sh*t. However, when the fat comes off, and it surely does every year, Lee's physique is amazing. If you talk to Lee, and ask him what his secret to success is, he'll tell you. It's food.

So, why all the secrecy and smoke and mirrors surrounding the nutritional profiles of these athletes? One simple reason. Money. Money from endorsements, contracts, and ad work. Say I'm an up and coming national level bodybuilder. I'm eating over 7,000 calories a day. In order to do this, I'm consuming a lot of fatty foods, hell, I'm eating McDonalds and ice cream as much as possible. Why? Because I cannot physically consume that level of caloric intake in clean, low-fat foods. It cannot be done. However, do the supplement companies want their customers to know this? Of course not. Look, it's an accepted premise that all national and professional level bodybuilders take steroids, right? However, it's something that's never discussed in the supplement industry, and bodybuilders get paid to endorse products. So, they lie. My success is based largely on the fact that I use XYZ Protein. I was able to compete 20 lb heavier at this year's Mr. O because I was taking Sportgear prohormones. Whatever. My point isn't that nutritional supplements don't have their place, they certainly do. (We'll discuss that in a feature article in next month's issue of Anabolic Extreme) My point is that professional bodybuilders are used because there is a large segment of the population that would like to emulate that look. If they can be made to believe that look is obtained through clean eating and sports supplements, who's hurt, right?

I've seen so many genetically gifted bodybuilders fail in the quest to achieve greatness. 9 times out of 10 the culprit is nutrition. Specifically, the problem is not consuming enough calories. I can't tell you how many times I've had an athlete come to me who has hit a plateau. I modify their nutrition slightly and they are growing again. People, you are not going to achieve brutal muscle size on 3,500 kcal a day!! I don't care what anyone else tells you, I've seen it fail and I know it doesn't work. All successful national and professional level bodybuilders eat all day long. In the off-season their only concern is getting those meals in and eating enough protein. Anyone can train intensely given the right circumstances and knowledge. Any fool can jab themselves with steroids. However, there are very few people in the sport of bodybuilding that are consistently able, day in and day out, to eat their 6-8 meals a day and consume enough calories to reach anabolic extreme. (Please refer to the Ian Harrison interview in this month's issue for Ian's thoughts on off-season bodybuilding nutrition)

What are your goals as a bodybuilder? Is it your goal to have an aesthetically pleasing physique, staying relatively lean year round? Or is it to carry as much muscle as your genetic potential will allow? One goal is not nobler than the other, but they certainly require different strategies. While it is possible to stay relatively lean year round once a desired level of muscle has been achieved, it is not possible to do this while trying to gain the muscle initially. Unless extraordinary circumstances are present, muscle cannot be added and fat lost at the same time!! The conditions necessary for this to happen are so rare and require so many drugs that it's not worthy of discussion in this article. Muscle is gained by eating over and above what is required for maintenance. Fat is lost by eating less than what is required for maintenance. It's virtually impossible to gain muscle without adding some concomitant fat, conversely, it's almost impossible to lose fat without losing concomitant muscle tissue. These are the irrefutable facts.

We see a lot of huge professional bodybuilders in the off-season that would not be characterized as "fat" in the normal sense of the word. They are fat only by bodybuilding standards. As I'm writing this, it's Wednesday, November 17, 1999. Last Saturday I was lucky enough to see Ronnie Coleman in Sacramento, CA. Ronnie competes close to 260 lbs at a height of about 5'10". When I saw him, he was weighing in at about 305 lb still appearing to be fairly lean, just weeks after his wins at some major European shows. The whole time I was at this event, Ronnie was eating. Burgers, fries, you name it, he ate it. In a few months, he should well over 320, eating everything in site in his attempt to add more muscle. This is 60+ lb over his competition bodyweight. It's also what is necessary to continue to grow.

Dorian is one of the people responsible for the new era of freakiness seen in bodybuilding today. I was fortunate enough to see Dorian a few times in the off-season during his competitive heyday. I was able to sit and have lunch with Dorian through a friend of mine immediately after he announced his retirement from competition. Among the myriad of subjects that were discussed, off-season nutrition certainly was one of the most interesting. Does anyone remember the 1995 Night of Champions when Dorian guest-posed at roughly 300 lbs? That was nearly unheard of at the time. Many said that he was too fat and out of shape and that would never come be able to come down for the O. Not only did Dorian lose the weight, he crushed his competition. Dorian's philosophy was that his off-season appearance was inconsequential. What mattered was what he looked like when he stepped on stage. During the off-season, his nutrition centered around two simple factors: total caloric intake and total protein intake. Nothing else mattered.

The Role of Drugs in Diet

Before we continue on, I'd like to make it clear that the nutritional strategies that are discussed in this article are not designed with the health of the athlete in mind. Additionally, the plan we will outline will be of benefit only to bodybuilders using significant amounts of growth promoting drugs, specifically heavy androgens. In a future issue of Anabolic Extreme, we will examine the various high-fat, low-carb diets, which I feel are particularly effective for natural athletes. Please bear in mind that any numbers or figures discussed in this article would apply only to bodybuilders that are fairly advanced and using a significant amount of steroid. Nutritional strategies would vary for beginners or natural athletes. I can always be contacted via the site and try and answer as many emails as possible. I'm also available for consultations and on-line training.

Obviously, something is going on here that is allowing these guys to consume an enormous amount of calories and not have it go straight to their ass and gut. If a natural athlete were to eat in this fashion, he'd soon be getting a visit from a sobbing Richard Simmons. The drugs these athletes take not only have an anabolic effect, but have some effect on adipose tissue as well. So, out of the myriad of drugs these athletes use, which are responsible for keeping for them both large and lean (relatively!







at the same time?

Hopefully everyone is aware of the amazing effect HGH has on reducing body fat. This is one of the few real world effects of growth that has been proven through scientific research. Its effects on lean body mass, at least according to all of the studies I've read, are less than impressive. This isn't what I've witnessed with my own eyes, but I don't even want to open up that can of worms here! However, all of the studies on growth show that it burns fat, with some subjects losing as much as 15% of their fat tissue.

Testosterone has a proven effect on lipolysis (fat release) in adipose tissue. To my knowledge, there has never been a study done using young, healthy males and large doses of testosterone to determine its effects on body composition. For the most part, studies done on growth hormone and testosterone are performed on aging populations and geriatrics, or severely ill individuals suffering from wasting conditions. However, there have been a few studies on younger males using very low doses of testosterone that have clearly demonstrated its effectiveness at reducing body fat.

Meal Planning, Frequency, and Consistency

We've all heard we should eat 4-6 meals a day. I try and have most of my clients shoot for 6-8 meals a day. Why? Well, let's say your caloric intake on any given day needs to be 7500 kcals per day. If you consume this over three meals, each meal will contain approximately 2500 kcal. Realistically, your body is not going to be able to digest this many calories and much of the nutrient value of the food is lost. By spreading these meals over 7 sittings, you're able to effectively digest the food and maximize the benefits of eating at this level. Additionally, your metabolism is going to speed up since every time you consume food, your body has to expend energy to digest it.

Eating more frequent smaller meals has been proven to have positive effects on cholesterol and body fat levels. Now, I'm not telling you that eating 7,500 kcals is unhealthy when consumed in three meals but healthy when spread out over seven. Eating calories at that level is unhealthy, PERIOD!! However, bodybuilding is about achieving a certain cosmetic effect, and the extremes of bodybuilding are only reached through extreme measures. If this frightens you, you need to reevaluate your goals. Again, we are discussing what it takes to succeed in the upper echelons of the sport.

When it becomes necessary to consume calories at this level, life becomes a constant stream of eating, cooking, cleaning, and eating again. Most pro bodybuilders don't have a job outside the sport, the daily regimen that's required to be successful precludes outside work. Meals should be consumed every 2-3 hours with clockwork precision. This ensures a constant supply of nutrients and protein in the bloodstream. Obviously it's nearly impossible to consume 6-8 solid food meals a day, most athletes will take 3-4 or their meals in liquid form. Since these liquid meals are more easily digested than whole foods, it allows the bodybuilder a respite if 7-8 meals are required to get the necessary caloric intake.

So, how many calories are necessary for growth? Every athlete has a different caloric need, based on a variety of factors. At the elite level, athletes have been known to consume 25-30 kcal per lb of bodyweight per day. What's important to understand is that the level of caloric consumption should be based on the weight you are striving for, not your current weight. Let's take Joe Bodybuilder. Joe weighs 260 lbs at 6' and has been lifting seriously for several years now. His friends keep telling him to compete at the State level so he's decided to get up to 300 lbs and diet back. However, no matter how hard he tries, he can't add any more muscle. The problem probably lies with Joe's nutrition program. Since he wants to weigh 300 lbs, he might have to eat somewhere in the range of 8,000-9,000 kcal per day to achieve that weight. Most bodybuilders are unable to do this.

If Joe does have the willpower to do this, what should he eat? I've known many elite bodybuilders that eat whatever they want in the off season. Certainly they focus on protein consumption, but after that, everything is fair game. It is possible to eat in a fashion that is conducive to both fat loss and muscular gain but that requires constant monitoring of the athlete and is beyond the scope of this article.

The bodybuilding media has perpetrated the myth that we should be in shape all year long. Realistically, this is ultimately a recipe for disaster in your quest to add muscular size. Staying lean year round is the domain of male models and endurance athletes. If you're serious about packing on as much muscle as possible, go buy that baggy T-shirt and start loading up on the groceries. When you diet off that extra flab, you'll find that you've taken your physique to a whole new level.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

very informative, id like to see this article if you can get your hands on it?

(Please refer to the Ian Harrison interview in this month's issue for Ian's thoughts on off-season bodybuilding nutrition)

Thanks again.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think i have this article mate i will dig it out..


----------



## particleastro (Aug 18, 2004)

Very interesting. I think alot of people (I certainly did when I first started) dont realise that as well as suficent protien consumption, you need to get those calories down you as well. Gunna take a while to get up to 7000 kcals a day though (on about 2500 atm, and thats a struggle, olive oil for teh win!!).


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

look forward to reading it , if you can find it.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Excellent post - think I need to double my calories through the winter (my off season) Looks like it also gives the go ahead to eat plenty of junk - on top of the good food that is.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

I enjoyed reading that one to. Nice one Paul.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah that woz another interseting post pscarb.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am glad you all like the post its all about information...


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Right... Im off to KFC!


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

good read again m8 cheers


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

TBH i dont read many articles i normaly get bored about 2 paragraphs in but this has to be the best article ive ever read mainly because its true and has a no bull approach to it which i like.

When i first started bulking i was trying to eat ultra clean but it wasnt working. After a chat with Jimmy and Gary (Biohazard) Howell i realised that the aim is consistancy, ie enough calories to gain weight and enough protein to gain muscle. I personaly couldnt eat enough clean food to do this so ive eaten mostly what i want for the past 2-3 months and have gained well. Some of its fat but my diet starts Monday so we will see what lies beneath.


----------



## mr.squatrack (Jun 27, 2005)

Awesome info, been finding it totally impossible to eat anywhere over 4000 calories though even with liquid food.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

as robdog said i normaly get bored when reading these artuicles but this was awesome, i know ive only been training little over 6 months but it makes so much sence what hes saying, you can eat loads aslong as you have a gud amount of nutrients n protien then once your at your desired muscular build start dieting, sure you will lose a little muscle but the majority will be there and you will look unreal


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Very interesting......almost exactly what I want to hear!!!! I'm always worried about gaining fat though because I have a phobia about loosing muscle when I diet.......but the article suggests otherwise. I too would be interested in that off season eating article.


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Good article... Thanks&#8230;


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

that was a great article much appreciated


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump for when I read this.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

i agree with everything being said there, but to me, unless your planning on competeing, if you just want to build a visualy pleasing body, why turn yourself into a bloated sack of sht for 9/12's of the year, it defeats the objective straight off the bat.

surely it would be better to gain slightly less muscle overall, but look good all year round, its not as if you cant gain well on a good diet without the huge excess calories each day


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

110% behind carnivore, as i only train to look betta when im out etc. i wont be doing this whole eating thing lol


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

For me its all about lifting big and getting big. I have a wife so Im not out to impress anyone though I do like to look good on my summer hols. I have no interest in competing so I consider the colder months my off season and summer my show season. And in winter who cares if you carry extra weight no one see's it - so Im all for it within reason, I wouldnt want to become obese.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

Ironman said:


> For me its all about lifting big and getting big. I have a wife so Im not out to impress anyone though I do like to look good on my summer hols. I have no interest in competing so I consider the colder months my off season and summer my show season. And in winter who cares if you carry extra weight no one see's it - so Im all for it within reason, I wouldnt want to become obese.


i,m with you ironman mate , same situation (wife) same idea (mass) tho ...i wunt mind doin a show next year.

but for the most part i just enjoy being a slightly different shape to mr public......

well put Ironman,


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

thanks bro


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

About the only thing I totally disagree with in the article is the fast food thing.

That stuff is poision.

They put stuff in there to addict you.

Hydrogenated oils, trans fats, this stuff is just not good for you.

Sure it tasts good but some of those fast foods are not good at all for you and you would be better off just making something at home.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Personally I don't like to get very fat in the off season, I eat about 500-1000 cals over my maintenance a day when training and this is enough to put on extra size. Having extra fat mass doesn't make sense to me as the heart has to work harder and I find training becomes less productive when I have consumed a load of Cr*p in the day.

Also when you eat more fat you diminish the amount of active Insulin receptors on your muscle cells and increase those on your fat cells so muscles aren't going to grow much bigger, infact I would get fatter with maybe no change in my muscle size.

Training does swing back the receptor balance towards muscle cell majority but why would you want to fight against the muscle growth. That would be like boshing a load of gear and just sitting around waiting to get big.

Surely you want to facilitate the best anabolic environment that you can in the body and this comes from good clean food with a slight surplus so that energy requirements are met and the body does not have to worry about anything but growing. I don't mean that I eat chicken and potato every day in the off season because I don't. But every day that I train I eat to fuel my Get Big Mission, so thats a good selection of complex carbs, meat protein and good fats with the right supplementation. I may have the odd Lion Bar but that's if I fancy a cheat that day and it's only 290 cals extra which would get used up over the course of the day and doesn't matter in the long run.

Eating a boatload of fatty food also decreases the amount of free testosterone in your body through the increase of SHBG which attaches to the test and denaturing it. Ever noticed how after a majorly fatty meal you feel sluggish and bloated? This is partly due to this Enzyme becoming active although admittedly it is also due to Insulin response and the reaction of the body to Trans Fats which is a carcinogen.

Lastly of course the problem of increased fat mass also means that dieting is harder and the amount of viscous fat may be increased which makes fat loss even harder as viscous fat is stubborn and is a more dense form of fatty tissue which the body finds harder to break down.

So to sum up

Eating fatty food:

1. diminishes the ability of the muscles to absorb nutrients due to Insulin receptor downregulation in the muscle cell

2. Can lower your sex drive and strength due to test suppression

3. Can make your recovery ability lower because of increased pressure on the internal organs i.e Heart, Pancreas because of the increased fat mass in the body.

So taking all these into account I prefer to eat a 90% clean diet with a few treats here and there which won't upset the balance.:beer1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Tinytom said:


> Personally I don't like to get very fat in the off season, I eat about 500-1000 cals over my maintenance a day when training and this is enough to put on extra size. Having extra fat mass doesn't make sense to me as the heart has to work harder and I find training becomes less productive when I have consumed a load of Cr*p in the day.
> 
> Also when you eat more fat you diminish the amount of active Insulin receptors on your muscle cells and increase those on your fat cells so muscles aren't going to grow much bigger, infact I would get fatter with maybe no change in my muscle size.
> 
> ...


Not to be the spoiler or anything but fish oils up regulate insulin receptor sites and so does exercise. Fish oil is still a fat.

Low cholesterol diets will yield in low test levels too.

Testosterone is made from cholesterol as with all sex hormones.

I have never heard about fat increasing SHBG but I have heard Proteins inhibit the formation of SHBG in the liver.

Testosterone circulates in the blood in two different forms called free and bound.

About 70-80% of circulating testosterone is bound to a protein named sex hormone binding globulin (SHBG)

When testosterone is bound to SHBG it is essentially out of action.

Another 20% or more of circulating testosterone is bound to another protein, albumin.

Testosterone bound to albumin may be biologically available under certain conditions.

This leaves only about 1-3% of circulating testosterone as free, which is completely available and potentially active at testosterone target cells.

But there is hope.

A study in Germany, showed that stinging nettle extract may inhibit the enzyme aromatase.

Other studies have shown that stinging nettle extract binds to the protein SHBG allowing less testosterone to be bound to SHBG allowing for more free testosterone bioavailability.

So if stinging nettle hinders aromatization (actually keeping more testosterone around), and less estradiol floating around (which can reduce LH bad for test production), and bind to SHBG which allows more free testosterone to circulate around in the body.

Overfeeding is anabolic but only for about 10-14 days then hormones will normalise to maintain homeostasis.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is some more randem tid bits on SHBG:

Modest reductions in SHBG levels may be encountered in individuals with hypothyroidism.

Modest reductions in SHBG levels may be encountered in individuals with hyperprolactinemia.

Modest reductions in SHBG levels may be encountered in individuals with Cushing's syndrome.(elevated cortisol levels)

Modest reductions in SHBG levels may be encountered in individuals receiving glucocorticoids such as prednisone.

Research has discovered that sex hormone binding globulin (SHBG), a relatively unknown blood protein, is a reasonably good indicator of insulin resistance. Low levels of SHBG are consistently linked to high levels of insulin in the body. Sustained high levels of insulin are, in turn, associated with the development of the chronic diseases such as high blood pressure, diabetes and coronary heart disease.

Elevated estrogen levels stimulate SHBG production, increasing levels in the blood.

As weight loss will improve insulin resistance, and insulin resistance can be measured by low SHBG, weight loss should help normalize low SHBG levels.

Substituting rice for wheat, which generally has a lower amylose content, can raise SHBG levels via lowered insulin levels. However, starches should generally be restricted when trying to lower insulin levels.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

From what I understand it's LDL Cholesterol based fats that affect the Insulin receptors negatively, therefore Fish Oils may have the opposite effect because they are HDL based? Sorry should have been clearer in what I meant by fatty foods

It's a while since I read about SHBG and Insulin receptors so I'll have to dig out my book for clarification.

Agree that Overfeeding can be beneficial in short bursts, but a long sustained period of super high calories is detrimental to gains IMO.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

very intresting account you have given a lot of novices good advice

to say the least, but it also means getting bigger in the stomach

which usually results in comments like i thought you were supposed to be a

bodybuilder you have a big gut these kind of remarks used to annoy the

hell out of me when i was in the process of gaining weight, eating clean to but i am

not takeing anything away from pscarb,s informative write up


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

*Copied from ChefX*

#1 eating a higher percentage of calories from fat increases muscle sensitivity to insulin and sugar uptake aka lower blood sugar levels, less sugar being converted to fat and more fuel in the body being used as energy in the muscles no matter the cause. In other words eating fat makes you leaner, and better at utilizing sugar when you do. HENCE we say to eat low carb all times but post workout when you eat low fat high carb. Follow?

now considering I can endorse any diet in the world but I support a 40% fat by calories diet I'm biased, also since the zone was my original research I'm biased, but probally more so that more than 90% of the worlds records in weightlifting and performance athletics were won on diets with higher than 30% fat I'd say it says something.

*Some quotes from Vince Gironda *

"The ingredient that causes the anabolic effect in eggs is the fat

(Cholesterol). The yolk as you probably know, is 50 % fat!"

"Remember

that the brain is around 80 percent, or so, cholesterol. Don't quote

me on that figure, but suffice it to say that the largest part of the

brain's makeup is cholesterol. You cannot regenerate male

hormone without cholesterol. Kinda important to bodybuilders and

weightlifters, eh?"

"(Fats aid

protein assimilation and can step up metabolic rate). Read my

bulletin #5 Secrets of Definition."

"The reason you crave sweets is because you need proteins and

fats in your diet.

You trim the waistline by taking liver tablets and amino acids

every three hours. No problem."

"My first bit of information is that protein, carbohydrates and sugars

are incompatible. Protein digests in an acid medium and

carbohydrates in an alkaline medium. The stomach must be one or

the other. Sugar hypes the stored glycogen in the liver, and causes

a blood sugar depletion. The best fuel food is fats and oils (they

sustain blood sugar levels for six hours; carbohydrates only one

hour and a half.)"

"Personally I feel red

meat is very good for gaining size because of the fat content, but if

fish is what you crave then go for it."

Now, my own take on this.

Fat contains CLA

Copy and past from somewhere

Didnt feel like typing it all up myself so sorry for the caps, dip **** didnt even know how to type

IT'S NAME IS CONJUGATED LINOLEIC ACID OR C.L.A. FOR SHORT. IT IS A POLYUNSATURATED, UNSATURATED

FATTY ACID. STUDIES ARE SHOWING THAT THIS FAT CAN HAVE A POSITIVE IMPACT ON HEALTH. IRONICALLY

CONJUGATED LINOLEIC ACID IS FOUND IN ALL THOSE THINGS WE'VE BEEN TOLD NOT TO EAT.

"So we'd expect to find it in milk, cheese, butter, we expect to find it in some animal fats. Those would be high

sources."

CLA is considered a anti-cancer agent, also aids in fat burning and helps prostaglandin support.

Good stuff and all coming from a saturated fat.

I have another article at home that says there are studies where eating meat with the fat on it lowers cholesterol.

I will have to crack a couple of books at home and type up some benefits of fats.

I will add to this tomorrow.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Those quotes from Vince Gironda are all relevant, pity he doesn't distinguish between HDL and LDL cholesterol based fats as that lack of distinction has caused fat to have a bad name.

Same way as carbs get a bad wrap because of the bad effects of too much sugar.

I haven't seen that article on eating the fat off a steak rind to lose weight so I can't comment on the methods used but I know from my own experience that my efficiency suffers when I eat too much saturated fat. I've had much better results from staying just above my contest weight (14 lbs) in the off season rather than ballooning up. I do eat a good amount of HDL based fats and also incorporate some saturated fat in for hormonal balance, even when dieting I try to have steak a few times a week so that I'm not totally depriving myself.

I was never intending to criticise Pauls article and I accept that many bodybuilders do use this method to pack on super size in the off season, I was just offering an alternative view as I began bodybuilding as a healthy lifestyle pursuit and therefore I shy away from massive McDonalds frenzies as I feel physically sick after eating a fat laden meal. opcorn:reggers:uke:

Hacksii you obviously know your stuff on nutrition, seems I'm going to have to dig out my own past articles and books to support my argument :ranger:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Im taking two books into work today.

I will give you the skinny on the cholesterol issue.

It is gonna take some time but these two authors I am going to forewarn ya that they are pro fat authors/Doctors.

This is gonna be something that you will never read anywhere on the web.

As there really are two types of fat that should be avoided like the plague and that is trans fats and hydrogenated oils.

Both man made and very bad for you, but sadly it is in just about all our food.

The other carb stuff to avoid is white flower or sugar, this stuff is slow poision.

There are other sweateners around natural like honey (there are better kinds of this too) and black strap molassis (loaded with minerals), organic grade B maple syrup (loaded with minerals), these natural sweateners actually do have many minerals like magnesium, potassium, calcium, manganese, phosphorus, iron.

Trace vitamins include, B2, B5, B6, niacin, biotin, folic acid.

Even has many amino acids in it.

So with that being said price should be the only consideration as this stuff is expensive but I put it in my coffee instead of that white death stuff called sugar, which has no nutritional value other than a source of fuel.

Anyway, I gotta get to work and this is where I will type up that article on cholesterol and all the juicy facts.

It will be a good read and I hope it wont be too long.....yah right


----------

